# Inputs on racemesh grills?



## mfriend193 (Mar 26, 2009)

Ive been thinkin about getting a new grill put on my gto but i havent seen a good picture to really get a good idea. If anyone has some pictures please send some. Im thinkin about changing the hood scoops , kidney grill and lower valeance in electro polish with racemesh. Ive seen it on one car and i thought it looked sick. I tried getting it through GTO Grilles but they didnt get back to me. So if you guys got pictures, send em and comments or ideas to where i can get it done, im open to it. Thanks


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I seen the Racemesh grills on a GTO on the lower grill and it looked good. I have pictures of the car, I'll post it up when I get on my other computer.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)




----------

